# Fetching tag ideas?



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Rodeo's collar mania collar came in today and I still haven't come up with a tag line! I'm pretty stumped. I guess I could do something trail related since she tags along on rides but I'm really not very creative. Ideas would be very much loved 








































And Duke won't be getting any sort of costly collar until his growing slows down but if anyone want's to take a swing at a tag line for him that would rock too


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

I'm awful with clever tag lines  But wanted to ask - is Duke a Dogo Argentine? He looks like one


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ramblin' Girl would be a good one for her.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, I love Rodeo's ears so I would put something about those ears on the tag line. Like "I'm All Ears!" or something. I love that second picture of her with the pack on and her ears standing straight up!

Duke is harder but sooooo cute! His would have to be something like "too cute for my own good"


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Rodeo is GORGEOUS!!!! Is she all GSD or a mix? LOve her ears!! 

SOrry I don't have any suggestions but I just wanted to comment on her!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

GSD/BC mix if I remember correctly.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

GOD Im SOOOO inlove with both of them!!!:biggrin:

Im liking Ramblin' Girl for Rodie!



Caty M said:


> Rodeo is GORGEOUS!!!! Is she all GSD or a mix? LOve her ears!!
> 
> SOrry I don't have any suggestions but I just wanted to comment on her!


She was suppose to be full GSD, but we believe that she is GSD/BC!:wink:


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> I'm awful with clever tag lines  But wanted to ask - is Duke a Dogo Argentine? He looks like one


He does look like one but he's a pibble


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

I LOVE Ramblin' Girl!!!! 

And yes, she is a GSD - BC mix best we can tell.


Duke is going to be harder to tag I think lol And boyfriend has pretty much Stolen Athena so I'll let him come up with a line for her lol


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Its crazy how much you can see both in her!


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

monkeys23 said:


> Its crazy how much you can see both in her!


I know! And she has a lot of personality traits of both, she is the perfect mix. I truly wish there was a "Rodeo" breed hehehe. I've seen a lot of GSD BC crosses but she by far got the best of both ends.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

monkeys23 said:


> Its crazy how much you can see both in her!


Isnt it though???:biggrin:

We have a friend who has(or had) a little GSD who looked a TON like Rodie...and then she also looks a TON like Rhett in the front end and Leo in the rear end....so its QUITE the awesome mixture!!!LOL


----------

